# A penturner by any other name...



## Steve Busey (Sep 15, 2012)

...would need one of these. I made one for Russell Eaton when he was going to do a pen demo at an area Rockler store a few weeks ago. Another local turner saw it and asked for a matching set. I also have my own, plan to place them on my sales tables this fall to give me "instant credibility"! :tongue:

Walnut, laser engraved, matte lacquer over the front to protect the face...


----------



## randyrls (Sep 16, 2012)

Street Creds for Penturners!?

Looks good by any name!


----------



## dansills (Sep 16, 2012)

Steve Busey said:


> ...would need one of these. I made one for Russell Eaton when he was going to do a pen demo at an area Rockler store a few weeks ago. Another local turner saw it and asked for a matching set. I also have my own, plan to place them on my sales tables this fall to give me "instant credibility"! :tongue:
> 
> Walnut, laser engraved, matte lacquer over the front to protect the face...
> 
> View attachment 81396 View attachment 81397



Wondering if you could be persuaded to make another one?:biggrin:


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 16, 2012)

I bet there are a lot of folks that would proud to show one of these.
Any chance there will be an opportunity to order one in the future????? :wink: PM me if they might available.
That is a quality sign. Thanks for showing.
gordon


----------



## philb (Sep 16, 2012)

What laser are these burnt with, looks a really sharp image!


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 16, 2012)

philb said:


> What laser are these burnt with, looks a really sharp image!



That's from an Epilog Helix laser. The current generation of lasers can resolve down to a few thousandths of an inch, so sharpness is the name of the game!


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 16, 2012)

dansills said:


> Wondering if you could be persuaded to make another one?:biggrin:





flyitfast said:


> I bet there are a lot of folks that would proud to show one of these. Any chance there will be an opportunity to order one in the future????? :wink: PM me if they might available.



Dan & Gordon, 

Thanks for your comments.

The thought crossed my mind, but I don't know what the level of interest is. I could probably handle a couple dozen orders in what little spare time I have, but would get pretty overwhelmed by upwards of 50 orders... :befuddled:

I think I'll post an ad somewhere over in the classified in the near future. Keep a watch out for it.


----------



## dansills (Sep 16, 2012)

Steve Busey said:


> dansills said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering if you could be persuaded to make another one?:biggrin:
> ...



I will... And I would think you would get quite a few orders - possibly more than you want


----------



## paintspill (Sep 16, 2012)

i love them. just out of curiosity, would one need permission to use that logo.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 16, 2012)

paintspill said:


> i love them. just out of curiosity, would one need permission to use that logo.



Yes, I checked with Jeff, and a commercial application (like selling branded nameplates) would require a reasonable licensing fee. It's not a deal breaker, by any means.


----------



## longbeard (Sep 16, 2012)

I would be interested in a couple also. Those are very professional looking. Great job.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 17, 2012)

I WANT ONE!!!.. oh yea I have one already. They are real slick and it sit proudly on a shelf right beside my new mustard monster. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd likely buy a few also.  That would make a nice 'surprise' gift for my wife, I believe.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 18, 2012)

Exuding professional excellence and credibility.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 18, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I'd likely buy a few also.  That would make a nice 'surprise' gift for my wife, I believe.



"A few"? Does she have multiple identities? :wink::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 18, 2012)

Fishinbo said:


> Exuding professional excellence and credibility.



I'm all about exuding.  :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## triw51 (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like a few if you are taking orders.  Do you have a cost?


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks professional.  Unlike me most of the time.


----------



## Katya (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd love to get one for my dad, and one for me!  Please let us all know if you decide to start selling these..


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 18, 2012)

I fear that my customers may see this, visit the IAP and request awesome pens from others instead of me...I prefer to keep you guys in my computer...but I still wanna believe you are real and i love this place!


----------



## Haynie (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure I would advertise using the name of someone who so notoriously sold his soul at the crossroads.  

You never know when the devil gonna come collectin the debt:biggrin:

I was just listening to Robert Johnson when I opened this thread.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 18, 2012)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I fear that my customers may see this, visit the IAP and request awesome pens from others instead of me...



It's not showing the website, just the "credentials"... :wink:


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve Busey said:


> dansills said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering if you could be persuaded to make another one?:biggrin:
> ...


 
Thanks Steve - I will definitely keep watch. Got some demos coming up and would be a great idea. Have you ever done them in Mesquite - kinda the wood of choice around here. I bet they would make great business card holders somehow.
Appreciate what you have to go thru to make them.
gordon


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 19, 2012)

flyitfast said:


> Have you ever done them in Mesquite - kinda the wood of choice around here. I bet they would make great business card holders somehow.



Gordon, I'm afraid the only mesquite I see around here is in small chunks that go in my smoker.  I mean, it's not like the stuff grows on trees around here! :biggrin:


----------



## kronewi (Sep 19, 2012)

I would buy one...or two.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 19, 2012)

Steve Busey said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd likely buy a few also.  That would make a nice 'surprise' gift for my wife, I believe.
> ...



Well, I'd gift one to myself, also.


----------



## joefrog (Sep 25, 2012)

Great idea.  I have three high-end laser engravers here at work.  I do believe I'll make myself one!


----------

